# Anyone use dd-wrt or openwrt on a WRT300N?



## CarolinaKSU (Mar 3, 2008)

I guess my subject is pretty self-explainatory, but I was wondering if anyone had any experience using any 3rd party firmware on a Linksys WRT300N. I spent a good part of the evening last night trying to get my router to quit dropping its speed and tried putting dd-wrt on it and it worked great! except for the fact that I couldnt connect to the freaking internet! so i ended up just reinstalling the linksys firmware and its working fine for now but I would like to try it again.

Anyone out there in the TPU world that can help me??


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 3, 2008)

there was a whole group of guys on here who did just this a while ago. Let me see if I can search the thread, as it lead to charts to tell which routers were ok and what was able to be done afterwards!


Link! Now the thread start out on a different router, but I think if you skim through it , this thread may answer alot of questions.


----------



## CarolinaKSU (Mar 3, 2008)

thanks for the link, but that unfortunately doesnt tell me anything I dont know.. plus they were talking about a Buffalo brand router


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 3, 2008)

sorry, I was sure the link to the acceptable routers had Buffalo on it as well.


This list here shows that your router is not compatable , or at least at the time of the article, was able to run dd-wrt correctly.


----------



## CarolinaKSU (Mar 3, 2008)

Ok I missed the link the first time and it says my Linksys is supported but I cant figure out where to find an updated firmware that will actually allow my internet to work.. I tried the dd-wrt that i found last night and it gave me a terrible signal and no WAN connectivity..


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 3, 2008)

Edit^^


----------



## ChaoticBlankness (Mar 3, 2008)

I use DD-WRT on a WRT-350N and it runs flawlessly...  they're very similar routers the 300 and the 350.  You better use the latest RC candidate for v24 though.


----------



## CarolinaKSU (Mar 3, 2008)

ChaoticBlankness said:


> I use DD-WRT on a WRT-350N and it runs flawlessly...  they're very similar routers the 300 and the 350.  You better use the latest RC candidate for v24 though.



Im not sure what you mean by the latest RC candidate..


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 3, 2008)

i have dd-wrt on the following routers...
wrt54g
wrt150n
wrt300n
wrt350n
wrt600n

all is good and they run well. the wrt330 i have runs a bit faster but doesn't yet support dd-wrt.


----------



## ChaoticBlankness (Mar 3, 2008)

CarolinaKSU said:


> Im not sure what you mean by the latest RC candidate..



RC = Release Candidate for the newest version..  it's in their download section.


----------



## CarolinaKSU (Mar 3, 2008)

ok found the release candidate section and not the betas which is what i think i had before.. the latest file that has a WRT300N in it is from Nov 11 07, is that really the latest?

edit: ok never mind i found the latest ones, just didnt scroll down far enough.. is the mini version the correct one to use?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 3, 2008)

thats the one I'm using on all of mine.

Its the rc4 I believe.


----------



## CarolinaKSU (Mar 3, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> thats the one I'm using on all of mine.
> 
> Its the rc4 I believe.



Ok cool, its rc5 but is the latest one.. ill give this a try later when my roomates arent home and torrenting so i dont get bitched at for taking the network down..

p.s: double thanks for the new GTS!! cant wait to give her a try and possibly get an aftermarket cooler and o/c


----------

